# New toy: Zennoh ZL 1501



## qbeamit (Jul 31, 2008)

Just bought the thing, really like it so far. anyone got anything to say about them?

i really need a manual but cant seem to find one...anyone have good sites for parts or anything?

isnt this model comparable to kubota l185?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum

yes this is a clone of the l185. Mark777 is our resident grey market tractor expert. I'm sure he can help you with some sources for parts sites.

I have heard that Sheaffer's Tractor has an extensive parts supply so email them with what you want and they should get back to you.

http://www.sheaftractor.net/


Andy


----------



## qbeamit (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks for the website, ill check into it..


----------

